

Federal Reserve defaults when Germany attempts gold withdrawal - loourr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyemAwLD2N0

======
dredmorbius
Take any story from RT on the stability of the dollar with an abundance of
salt.

Yes, the German gold story's fascinating (I've been following it off and on
for a year or two now), but ... sort of vague. And RT, as an official arm of
the Russian government, has a decided interest in financial instability in the
US. Its coverage on other issues (see Sophie Schevardnadze's interview of
Karen Hudes which I commented on a week or so back) is ... distinctly spotty.

------
damm
Looks like a history lesson might be useful.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixon_Shock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixon_Shock)

We stopped operating on gold in 1971 and I doubt we could go back.

------
tverr_bjelke
Whew! How can this happen - maybe we are facing a new episode of "free trade
amongst allies", trust and auditing ... where are you?

